# Freeze Damage



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

I checked my citrus trees again this afternoon. The satsuma is putting out new leaves. The lemons are dead. The grapefruit trees still show green under the bark so I will wait a little before I do anything with them.


The Red Champ mayhaws have bloom buds swelling and shouldn't have been hurt. The Maxine is still waiting a little.


The blueberries are setting blooms and I don't expect they have had a problem.


My bulb onions have all new top growth and are doing well.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

My orange does not look good but it has a lot go green limbs and trunk. Apple, pear, blueberries, pomegranate, blackberries, and onions all looking good. First year for 100 % sprouting of red taters. 100 out of 100 came up or just busting thru. I might need to go buy a lottery ticket. I have never had 100 % on anything. Almost forgot my blue bananas not looking good but the 2 biggest ones look ok and hopefully produce bananas this summer.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dug up 30 Bottle Brush, been in ground 5 years and about 12 -14 feet high


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Had 7 Hollywood Junipers planted yesterday, no more plants that ever again !!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Johnny9 said:


> Dug up 30 Bottle Brush, been in ground 5 years and about 12 -14 feet high


I'm pretty sure I'll be doing this with mine also. All 20 of them at 4' tall


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Hope your orange makes it Matt!!! Its a Republic of Texas orange right?

All my bottle brush, oleander, trumpet vine, duranta, several of one type of jasmine all dead.

All my natives such as beauty berry all good as expected.

Fruit trees all good apple, pears. One pears was budding out a bit and all that got damaged but the new stuff is coming on out.

My lemon and satsumas are in whiskey barrels so I had them in the garage.

Onions ok, and I got my jalapenos, bells, cantalope, and tomato plants ready to go in just gotta get it done.

Be starting some okra seeds soon.


----------



## fluffy (Feb 2, 2014)

*citrus*

2 lemons graveyard dead but east of austin


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Going back in between the Hollywood Junipers with Red Fury Photenias that can live in 0-10 degrees F and are drought resistant. Planted 4 along north fence over looking creek and 4 in front beds with 2 Yellow Legustrums in middle to make the area POP in color. I'm getting too old for this kind of work but I love seeing the outcome.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Still waiting on my japanese blueberry trees and bottlebrushes. it's not looking good


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Not hopeful for my dadâ€™s citrus orchard, no sgn of life on the 20 year plus old blood trees, grapefruit, meyer lemon and satsuma trees. Rootstock might still be alive, but who cares?. 

My camphor trees look real sad, mostly dead leaves. Orchid tree looks dead. Pampas grass is barely hanging in there. Bamboo lost about every leaf and looks terrible. Shell ginger got whacked to the ground, but the clump near the house looks like itâ€™s sending out new growth. Loquats lost sll their fruit and new growth. Ligustrum got burned , but mot survived.The native Yaupon defoliated in some cases, but looks alive. 

No doubt this freeze was the real deal and more 8a zone kind of stuff than the normal and expected 9b. Zone 9 weather I can handle here, zone 8, especially 8a is too low to go.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WildThings said:


> Still waiting on my japanese blueberry trees and bottlebrushes. it's not looking good


Little tiny green buds popping out on all the branches on my JBtrees. Yippeee

Bottlebrushes not so good........ crunchy brown!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

No signs yet on my navel oranges....

Cut back what thought was dead .....

Waiting until May .... have 3 republics in pots ready to go


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

After 2 months of waiting my dwarf grapefruit tree burst out in new growth above the graft. My full size grapefruit did not make it.


----------

